# Happy 40TH Mr Dickyknee!!!



## FAY (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope you have a great day.
Welcome to the downhill slide :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bretty Boy! hehehehe


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy b'day Brett, welcome to the 40s, it's not as bad as people make it out to be (mind you I'm only 7 months into it myself...)


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hip Hip HoRAYYYYYYYYY happy birthday to one of the biggest teddy bears i know makes out he's all tough and gruff but he's a massive hearted guy with a heart of gold all the best Mr Knee many happy returns and all that stuffs !!!! Kell and the family!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday DK


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Dickyknee!


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday mate! Nothing wrong with the norty forties! Fifties are prettty good so far too!


----------



## zulu (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy birthday mate and may you have plenty more!


----------



## slide (Dec 13, 2011)

Have a good one


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy *25th* Birthday Brett - hope you're having a great day mate!


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Dippy (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Brett


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 13, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! yay!


----------



## Colin (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Brett


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 13, 2011)

*slaps Tassie for the big font*


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers every one , new BBQ for birthday , just about to run it in.


----------



## peterbuilt (Dec 13, 2011)

happy birthday dicky all the best.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 13, 2011)

40! wow..... you'll be asking for seniors discount before you know it.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy birthday! I hope you've booked the day off work you're now to old to party hard


----------



## Brettix (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday mate,hope you enjoyed your day


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations, you have now exceeded the life expectancy of at least 3 countries ( Mind you, I exceed the LE of 27 counties).


----------



## gavman (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy birthday mate.


----------



## Shiresnakes (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy birthday mate, hope u had a good one.... Enjoy your BBQ!


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 14, 2011)

JasonL said:


> 40! wow..... you'll be asking for seniors discount before you know it.



I'm already looking into one of those little buggy's to save my legs when I check the mail  

Cheers to every one , had a good day , new kettle/BBQ works a treat too.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry I missed this the other day - Happy Birthday!!!

I still have a few years... no... wait... 1 year (and 17 days) to go before I catch up to you....


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

hehehe dicky i found this for you i hope you like it .....its a pimpin ride lol ..... 
sorry i shouldnt have taken the photo of you without permission lmao .....


----------

